# EGO AIO ECO Kit - Joyetech



## Timwis (14/2/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the EGO AIO ECO from Joyetech. The EGO AIO ECO was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ella from Joyetech.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio-eco/

In the Box



 

Contents:

1x eGo AIO ECO
2x BFHN 0.5ohm head
1x USB cable
1x Manual
1x Warranty card
1x Warning card
Spare o-rings



 

Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The ECO is a tiny, stealth, pocket friendly AIO device that comes in a choice of 5 colours. The device has 2 side large accents in the colour of choice with White as the base colour, apart from the Green version which has a base colour of Silver. The colours available are, Black, Grey (the one i received), Blue, Green and Red. The front of the battery has a square fire button and Joyetech branding on the base colour, on the opposite side on the base colour " EGO AIO ECO" is printed. The USB port is on the side of the battery and the base has printed safety stamps. The glass is fitted to the battery over an o-ring which has " KEEP CALM AND VAPE ON" printed on it in a transparent white which allows light to pass through it. The Black top is an all in one mouthpiece and top-cap with a fixed small air slot, it is fixed in place by screwing into the top of the coil. The device is so small it is very ergonomically friendly and perfect for when your out and about.



 

 

Specs:

Diameter: 14mm
Height: 113.0mm 
E-liquid Capacity: 1.2ml 
Coil head: BFHN 0.5ohm head (6-8W)
Max charging current: 1A 
Output mode: constant voltage (1.85V) output
Max output wattage: 6.8W
Battery capacity: 650mAh
Battery type: 13450
All-In-ONE pen style
Optimized for high nicotine
Ultra efficient low voltage technology
7 Colorful lights, colorful vaping
Dual circuit protection
Top airflow (nonadjustable) and top refill
Colours: Black, Green, Red, Grey, Blue



 

The Coil

The coil is the BFHN 0.5ohm head (6-8W) and wire plus cotton is only in the bottom 30% of the coil head as it also doubles up as your chimney and holds the the entire tank section together. The coil head is double walled with 4 inlets for the air from the airflow slot to travel down to give the coil complete coverage. The wick holes do look a fair size and you get a flavour guide card which gives you a guide on flavour up to 70% VG, but when i used 70%VG i burnt the cotton as it didn't keep up. I used the second coil with 50/50 which had no problem keeping up and gave decent cloud and awesome flavour.



 

Using the ECO

The ECO is a very simple device, 5 clicks on and 5 clicks off and that's it. While the device is off holding down the fire button for 5 seconds allows you to with each additional click shift through LED colours to light up your tank while vaping. The choice is Red, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, White, Purple and off. If you set a colour next time you switch the device on it activates when vaping and stays on 3 additional seconds once the fire button is released. The light shines through the "KEEP CALM AND VAPE ON" at the bottom of the tank and the surface of the liquid glows in the chosen colour.



 

Filling The ECO

The ECO has a simple top fill method, simply unscrew the top cap and fill.



 

The ECO Technology

The ECO has an 650mAh battery but outputs a constant 1.85volts so giving you twice the normal battery life. This low output together with the BFHN 0.5ohm coil head is optimised for high mg nicotine and nicotine salts. 



 

Performance

The device gave great flavour and surprised me that it also gave reasonable vapour production as the device is only 7w. The voltage is a constant 1.85v so the vape is consistent throughout the entire battery life. I didn't use the device for a couple of days consistently but have instead used it from time to time over a couple of weeks so giving exact battery time is difficult but even though i knew essentially the 650mAh would give twice what you would expect it still surprised me that the device seemed to give a very long vape time, also the couple of times i did put it on charge the next time i looked it was charged it seemed to be a couple of hours max. I suffered no leaking whatsoever from the device



 

Conclusion

This device is ideal for when you know you won't have much opportunity to vape apart from the occasional draw. The high mg this is optimised for without giving big throat hit but a smooth vape will still allow you to get the nicotine fix you need.

Pros

Optimised for high mg
Optimised for nicotine salts
Low voltage output
Consistent vape
Great flavour
Good battery life
Light tank up (if you don't like this it's not a con just set it off)
Simple to use
Stealth, pocket friendly
No leaking

Cons

Lack of battery status indication
Not suitable for high VG

I would once again thank Ella from Joyetech for supplying the EGO AIO ECO Kit for the purpose of this review.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio-eco/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

Ah, moving in the right direction. I like it. Thank you for the review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (14/2/18)

Awesome review @Timwis thank you for sharing. Sounds and looks like a really cool little kit. Looking very forward to the one I just won.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/18)

Bloody hell bud. How many devices do you have

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (14/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bloody hell bud. How many devices do you have


One or Two lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the EGO AIO ECO from Joyetech. The EGO AIO ECO was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ella from Joyetech.
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio-eco/
> 
> ...


Getting mine today. Can't wait  

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/18)

Braki said:


> Getting mine today. Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoy and make sure you don't use high VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Thanks for this @Timwis 
Very interesting

I got the normal Aio a while back and just never got to like it. Didnt like how you opened it, you had to push it in and turn the top but it was awkward for me. And the flavour just wasnt good for me. Also, i couldnt get the right draw tightness for me. I like a very tight MTL vape with high nic juice.

How tight is the draw on this one? Compared to other kit or its predecessor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks for this @Timwis
> Very interesting
> 
> I got the normal Aio a while back and just never got to like it. Didnt like how you opened it, you had to push it in and turn the top but it was awkward for me. And the flavour just wasnt good for me. Also, i couldnt get the right draw tightness for me. I like a very tight MTL vape with high nic juice.
> ...


First the top just unscrews so no drama's there, the flavour is excellent but it's not mega tight, personally i don't like it tight even when i MTL i like the vape to come easily and not feel like i'm sucking but others i appreciate do like a very tight draw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/18)

Timwis said:


> First the top just unscrews so no drama's there, the flavour is excellent but it's not mega tight, personally i don't like it tight even when i MTL i like the vape to come easily and not feel like i'm sucking but others i appreciate do like a very tight draw.


Can't compare to other Joyetech AIO devices, it's new technology outputting very low voltage which is supposed to optimise vaping high mg juice and nic salts. What will surprise anyone who uses this is the draw, and vapour it delivers when it is only a 7w device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Timwis said:


> First the top just unscrews so no drama's there, the flavour is excellent but it's not mega tight, personally i don't like it tight even when i MTL i like the vape to come easily and not feel like i'm sucking but others i appreciate do like a very tight draw.



Thanks @Timwis 
It does sound interesting and i like that you say it has a normal unscrewing top.

But yeah, my problem with MTL is that I like it very tight. 1.2mm diameter airflow tends to be my "sweetspot" for tightness. Im not a fan of loose MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> It does sound interesting and i like that you say it has a normal unscrewing top.
> 
> But yeah, my problem with MTL is that I like it very tight. 1.2mm diameter airflow tends to be my "sweetspot" for tightness. Im not a fan of loose MTL.


The airflow isn't super airy it's border line some might consider it quite tight but i have come across tighter. It is duel fixed airflow each being around 1mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/18)

Timwis said:


> The airflow isn't super airy it's border line some might consider it quite tight but i have come across tighter. It is duel fixed airflow each being around 1mm



Ok thanks @Timwis 
That is helpful
Probably a bit too loose for me but not too loose. Seems like my preference is a bit tighter than most so they probably have it dialled in to suit most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> It does sound interesting and i like that you say it has a normal unscrewing top.
> 
> But yeah, my problem with MTL is that I like it very tight. 1.2mm diameter airflow tends to be my "sweetspot" for tightness. Im not a fan of loose MTL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (21/2/18)

Hi @Timwis,
Thanks for the review!

I'm about to travel across the border and was looking at either this device or the Twisp Cue as my travel companion (thinking about leaving the mods & external batteries at home). So far the eco is in the lead due it it being almost half the price of a Cue (around R240 at Vapeking) and the fact that I could pick from a wider range of juice is also a winner. Before making my final decision I was hoping to get some clarity on the following:

@Silver, do you perhaps know where one would buy Nic Salt juice in SA? I've seen the gusto pods at various vendors but nothing more.
@Timwis in your opinion, would you use a juice with a strength of 12 or 18mg nic mixed at 65/35 VG/PG in this device?


----------



## Timwis (21/2/18)

Hi personally i wouldn't use higher than 50vg as for mg you can use what strength you want but it is designed to work well with nic salts and high mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Mine arrived this morning! Beyond tiny. Perfect for stealth vape and on the go.

I mixed some juices specifically for the Eco. Doubled the nicotine, upped the concentrates by 25% and mixed at 45PG/55VG. Perfect wicking and flavour is good. It hits hard at double the nic, but fit for purpose. Nice airy-ish MTL airflow for me.

Much better than any one of the pod devices I have tried.

Used normal nicotine @SergioChasingClouds. Have tried nicotine salts previously, but do not like the taste it imparts. Both Blckvapour and theflavourmill sell nicotine salts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Mine arrived this morning! Beyond tiny. Perfect for stealth vape and on the go.
> 
> I mixed some juices specifically for the Eco. Doubled the nicotine, upped the concentrates by 25% and mixed at 45PG/55VG. Perfect wicking and flavour is good. It hits hard at double the nic, but fit for purpose. Nice airy-ish MTL airflow for me.
> 
> ...


Despite getting a flavour card with the device that gives the impression you can use high VG i used 70% vg with first coil and fried it did speak to Joyetech and they confirmed it's not suitable for high VG.


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Mine arrived this morning! Beyond tiny. Perfect for stealth vape and on the go.
> 
> I mixed some juices specifically for the Eco. Doubled the nicotine, upped the concentrates by 25% and mixed at 45PG/55VG. Perfect wicking and flavour is good. It hits hard at double the nic, but fit for purpose. Nice airy-ish MTL airflow for me.
> 
> ...



How do you find the throat hit? What mg nic juice?


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Amir said:


> How do you find the throat hit? What mg nic juice?


Throat hit is great at 24 mg, but 2 draws and it has to rest.


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Andre said:


> Throat hit is great at 24 mg, but 2 draws and it has to rest.



Just the way I like it. Thanx for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/18)

The Joyetech Ego AIO Eco is a winner in my book. A pod killer. The perfect device to transition from smoking to vaping. Great for stealth vaping and on the go. 

More ordered. To fill my stand and for my stepson. First device he has tried, which does not make him cough his lungs out. And I thought it was the nic or the PG. Tried low nic, no nic, different PG/VG ratios - nothing worked. Seems low power (6.8W in case of the Eco) is the answer.

Vendors offering higher nic and custom PG/VG ratios are in for business. @Oupa, @YeOldeOke and others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (23/2/18)

Seriously considering one of these if we go travelling in december to a country that's banned vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> The Joyetech Ego AIO Eco is a winner in my book. A pod killer. The perfect device to transition from smoking to vaping. Great for stealth vaping and on the go.
> 
> More ordered. To fill my stand and for my stepson. First device he has tried, which does not make him cough his lungs out. And I thought it was the nic or the PG. Tried low nic, no nic, different PG/VG ratios - nothing worked. Seems low power (6.8W in case of the Eco) is the answer.
> 
> Vendors offering higher nic and custom PG/VG ratios are in for business. @Oupa, @YeOldeOke and others.


Hey @Andre brother I’m playing around with the ego now. My normal 12mg in my mtl berserker didn’t cut it at all. I’m trying nic salts know which gives a good rush but not quite enough throat hit. So thinking of maybe 24mg freebase doubling up wat I’m used to. Simply for small hits hey. Wat u think bud?


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Hey @Andre brother I’m playing around with the ego now. My normal 12mg in my mtl berserker didn’t cut it at all. I’m trying nic salts know which gives a good rush but not quite enough throat hit. So thinking of maybe 24mg freebase doubling up wat I’m used to. Simply for small hits hey. Wat u think bud?


I have been eyeing that Beserker - can you recommend it?
Yes, 24 mg freebase works well for me at the low constant power (6.8W) of the Eco. Throat hit is not massive, but good enough. Not a fan of nic salts - tastes chemical for me.
Do not go 50/50 - one or two reports of juice in the mouth. Both 40PG/60VG and 45PG/55VG have worked for me - think I will stick with 40/60 going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (29/3/18)

Andre said:


> I have been eyeing that Beserker - can you recommend it?
> Yes, 24 mg freebase works well for me at the low constant power (6.8W) of the Eco. Throat hit is not massive, but good enough. Not a fan of nic salts - tastes chemical for me.
> Do not go 50/50 - one or two reports of juice in the mouth. Both 40PG/60VG and 45PG/55VG have worked for me - think I will stick with 40/60 going forward.


I’ve used so many mtl tanks and berserker is my absolute best. Once u get around the flooding when refilling its the best flavor around I use at 12mg. Quality. I’m testing 24mg now I’m this ego I’ll report back. Next I buy the berserker rda

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/4/18)

Scouse45 said:


> I’ve used so many mtl tanks and berserker is my absolute best. Once u get around the flooding when refilling its the best flavor around I use at 12mg. Quality. I’m testing 24mg now I’m this ego I’ll report back. Next I buy the berserker rda


The flavour from the Bererker RTA is amazing but the Berserker Mini RTA is even better, again after a refill it can leak slightly depending on wicking which is more luck than judgement but not as bad as the original Berserker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gregory2012 (18/4/18)

Hi would 1 recommend this as an adv for stealth use.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------

